# MSU researchers create a new engine prototype (w/ video)



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

MSU researchers create a new engine prototype (w/ video).



> *Researchers at Michigan State University have built a prototype, based on the research first released in 2009, of the Wave Disk Generator -- an engine that does not have pistons, crankshafts or valves.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## Stiffex (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic idea takes all the efficiency lost during non power strokes and directs it towards output and i like the way it uses the shock wave to create the power and utilize it to push out exhaust gasses at the same time.

The potential for this is fantastic; it could become the first truly modular vehicle engine where you simply add another module in line or on a bank to increase power performance and these engines could be produced very cheaply in the long run making engine replacement a routine service item like changing an oil filter. It looks like it only has 3 moving parts.... genius


----------

